# 1936-37 Schwinn  Aerocycle, 1990 Cheetos and 1887 Victor High Wheel



## mike cates (Feb 17, 2019)

I tried posting this earlier but cannot find it on The Cabe other that what I responded with to another post.
All three of these bicycles are listed on Craigslist San Diego under the For Sale column and then click on Bikes.
Prices, photos etc are there and I hope this doesn't go against any rules of this forum as Scott McCaskey has always been a square shooter with me.
If you have any comments, post what you will but if you are actually interested in any or all of them, email or call me personally so you get things right.
If you require more photos/information, I will respond when I get over this being sick for 4 days.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and NO TEXTS WILL BE ANSWERED
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2019)

here you go: https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/d/carlsbad-schwinn-aerocycle-bicycle/6816536531.html


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2019)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/d/carlsbad-antique-victor-1887-high-wheel/6816790622.html


----------



## mike cates (Feb 19, 2019)

*AEROCYCLE IS NOW SOLD*. The 1990 CHESTER CHEETOS "CHEEZY RIDER' AND 1887 VICTOR HIGH WHEEL BICYCLE ARE STILL FOR SALE
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts will be answered.
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------

